# "ArmedLINUX!" ??



## stephan01 (21. Dezember 2001)

hi
also ich bin'n linux einsteiger und würde gerne so nebenbei etwas linux-anlernen aber eben nicht mit büchern (tut's, ok, aber keine bücher *g*).....und da bin ich unter Armed.net auf "ArmedLINUX!" gestoßen. das sah für mich ganz gut aus, und wenn mir jetzt niemand dringlichst davon abrät, werde ich auch versuchen, das (unter win, *g*) zu installieren.....

nur meine frage:

mal angenommen, die installation funzt und auch so alles ok. dann bestimmt restart - > und dann?? was bootet er und wie kann ich das ändern? muss ich das nicht vor der installation einrichten????#



dankbar für jede hilfe, stephan.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (21. Dezember 2001)

Hi!

Also wenn Du schon mit Linux anfangen willst, dann ne "richtige" Distribution bitte. Sowas wie RedHat, SuSE (eine der besten finde ich) oder Mandrake.

Bei diesen Distributionen musst Du halt Platz auf der Festplatte schaffen, damit Du es installieren kannst.

Wenn Du sie dann installierst, dann richtet sich der LILO-Bootmanager automatisch ein und Du kannst dann zwischen Linux und Windows wählen. Finde ich besser als eine Linux-Distri unter Windows.


----------



## stephan01 (21. Dezember 2001)

ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie widerstrebe ich mich dagegen, redhat oder suse oder mandrake zu laden....und da debian für newbies nix sein soll, hab ich einfach irgendeins genommen


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (21. Dezember 2001)

Warum sträubst Du Dich gegen diese Distributionen? Sie sind ausgereift, auch für Newbies geeignet, das einzige Manko: kommerziell, aber trotzdem für umme erhältlich! Dank der Leistung kann man über die kommerzielle Seite drüber hinwegsehen.


----------



## stephan01 (22. Dezember 2001)

aber ich möcht keine 69,-DM für so'ne spielerei ausgeben und mir hat schon einer von den d/l-iso's der großen distri's abgeraten, weil da nur das minimalste draufwäre.... (also nur cd 1-2, wobei das orginal auf 7 oder 8 kommt)


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. Dezember 2001)

Das mag sein, aber was will man eigentlich noch mehr? Auf den wenigen CD's sind immernoch ein Haufen Pakete mit drin und zum testen von Linux direkt ausreichend.

Wenn Du mal mehr lernen willst, dann ist es sowieso von Nöten, das Du Dir die großen Distri's kaufst, denn dann kommst Du weder mit den ISO's noch mit solch "Klein"distributionen weit.


----------



## stephan01 (26. Dezember 2001)

wie meinst du 'mehr lernen'? 
da sind doch vorkonfigurierte zusatz-tolls von cd 7 oder 8 (z.B.) nicht besonders hilfreich, oder??

mit geht's erstmal nur um die shell usw.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (27. Dezember 2001)

Ich meine damit, wenn Du in die tiefergehenden Geheimnisse von Linux einsteigen willst. Wenn Du mehr mit machen willst oder gar ganz auf Linux umsteigen willst, dann solltest Du Dir eine richtige Distri kaufen!


----------



## dave_ (27. Dezember 2001)

naja, bei den cds ist wirklich viel unwichtiges zeug drauf. kommt haler immer darauf an was man braucht.

ich habe suse 7.2 hier rummliegen (gekauft), das office was dabei ist, ist vielleicht ganz nett, aber auch das kann man saugen wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

ansonsten, die pakete die ich benötige kann ich auch downloaden, kommen ja eh recht häufig neue versionen heraus.

die bücher sind vielleicht ganz interessant, aber jetzt im nachhinein hätte ich suse lieber nicht gekauft  ich benutzte es ja nicht mal atmo, auf den 2. rechner kommt dann erstmal mandrake, ne gesaugte version.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Dezember 2001)

Ich hab auch SuSE 7.2 hier rumliegen und installiert. Die Pakete kann man sich zwar saugen, aber willst Du wirklich stundenlang alles saugen was Du brauchst und nachinstallieren? Das geht auch nicht immer einfach so.

Neuere Versionen zu ziehen und zu installieren ist ja okay, aber die Pakete alle zusammenzusuchen, zu ziehen und im Nachhinein zu installieren ohne genauere Kenntnisse über das System kann zu Probs führen. Da sollte man die Distribution haben und von den CD's installieren.


----------

